# Very Special Kitten with Mild Cerebellar Hypoplasia requiring permanent home



## Minerva2013 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dear all
I am looking for a permanent loving home for our very special foster kitten Yaz who has mild-moderate cerebellar hypoplasia and requires a 100% indoor home and some special requirements. She is a beautiful fun loving kitten, approx. 9 weeks old. She was found abandoned outside our clinic at approx 4 wks old. 
Yaz is litter trained and despite her condition very able, but with some limitations, despite these she takes absolute delight in playing around and has a real zest for life which is really heartwarming. 
If anyone is interested in taking her on and has any questions I can provide as much information as required being her vet and her current foster mum! 
Many thanks for reading


----------



## Brokenheartedbumpkin (Aug 2, 2013)

If I didn't have a cat who is stressed to the hilt that I am trying to rehome, I would offer myself in a heartbeat. I hope she finds a fantastic home soon.


----------



## Lucy5 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello, try this link :

https://m.facebook.com/groups/212625224538

It is for cerabella hypoplasia cats and kittens facebook. Try googling the group if link doesn't work. They often help link ch cats looking for homes with people looking to offer one.


----------



## Minerva2013 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you both. Lucy the CHcats groups on facebook have been really useful, thanks very much


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bless i 've just seen this , i really hope this special kitten is on her way to a loving home very soon , thankyou for helping her x


----------

